# Do you have planned escape routes out of the city?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Just wondering what city folk plans are for bugging out when the shtf? Do you have mapped out plans in all directions? Do you plan on bugging in? Are you planning on taking major highways or off routes?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

thankfully all that stuff you see in my vids is just a hop skip and a jump from four major routes of departure to the carolinas ::redsnipe:: ::redsnipe::


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I live far enough out in the burgs that I have several options that are all fairly short.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

If I am at home when the SHTF we are good. If I am at work, getting home will be difficult. I work in the city and live in a rural area. 
1. I will probably be stuck at work, because nobody will be able to relieve me.  
2. Communication will probably be down and I will not be able to get word to my family. 
3. I do keep a map in my vehicle with alternate routes to get home. There are only 2 routes for me to get home. Not too many routes through the mountains, and who knows what shape they will be in. I try to keep my tank at least 1/2 full. 
4. If my family has to bug out without me, we have a designated place for them to leave me a note on where they will be.
5. If we have to bug out and we are all together, we are headed north, and plan to stay off Interstate Highways.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

amym505 – the tank ½ full minimum is a really good habit. Just after a hurricane last year we got caught with three vehicles and less than an 1/8 of a tank in every one of them. We sat in line for almost an hour at the only gas station open for a 15 mile radius.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

Not yet. With any luck I will be out of NY and back in KY before I'll need to head for the hills.


----------



## PreparedTexan (Apr 13, 2012)

We have a couple routes each to a couple different locations in different directions. Unfortunately, they all involve main roads at least til you get a little ways out of the city. The main problem is a river on one side of the city (between us and our first choice location). It has very few bridges and all are main roads and are far apart. :? If we were here more permanently, I may consider investing in a canoe to hide on the bank somewhere. We're hoping to move back to the country soon though. ::clapping::


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I live on the edge of our city and then it's all rural. Problem is, we are on a peninsula so we're avoiding water everywhere we go. I'm an hour from the middle of the Olympic National Forest so that's probably the direction we'll head if I absolutley had to bug out. I plan on bugging in (too many kids to BO) and have satellite maps of my entire surrounding neighborhood. :arrow:


----------



## Hobo (May 23, 2012)

I try to always carry at least one 5 gallon can of gas in the back of my truck at all times but usually 2
Two cans of gas is enough to get you a fair distance. Storeing more gas at home at least enough to get you to your bug out lacation will not hurt.
Gasoline will also be a good trade comodity when TSHTF I have several cached places so it is easy access but not easily found on my routes out of the city


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

Gas usually evaporates and loses its potency. I replace my 1 gallon gas container's gasoline. Every week.


----------



## Hobo (May 23, 2012)

Yeh your right I cange the ones in my truck each fill if I can .
Stored at home I use stabilizre and octane boost but it gets used in lawn mower and snow blower as well


----------



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

I don't have a plan to leave my town as the nearest town of any significance is over three hours drive away, good thing about where I am is that no ones coming here after TSHTF so I'll just have to worry about the 4000 or so people that live here.


----------



## ZGF (May 25, 2012)

There are two good cycle routes out of my city, one heading for another city, one out into the country. They might be packed in a SHTF situation though (or deserted).

There's also a cycle route which goes to a bit of shore near an island which is accessible by walking at low tide. Always good to know about. But again, it's a popular camping ground, everyone knows about it, it'd probably be packed. 

Need to think on this a bit more.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Unfortunately for the next couple years I'm stuck in a huge metropolitan area, far from what I'm used to. I have most possible routes mapped out, a mixture of interstate, highway, and surface streets when possible. Hardest part would be getting west over the Appalachian's (if I have to travel far, which I'd sure want to), I've made the trip out west maybe 5 times, taking a couple different routes. Once I can move to a more rural area, I'll feel a lot better!


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Costco, And north towards the mountains. Stop for nothing. Dig a spider hole and wait out day 1.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, If I am in Milwaukee and SHTF I have many options to get out. None dependent on anyone but me.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Like some here we actually live on our BOL's/Homesteads. We have two primary locations. We raise our own livestock (sheep, goats, rabbits, ducks and chickens). We also grown 90% of the fruits and vegetables that our family eats. We've been peppering for more than 12 years, however, we've been living off-grid on our BOL's for about 5 years.

For us it was a natural decision and transition. We live in very rural areas away from any metropolitan populated cities. The nearest town is more than 30 miles away. We are debt free, mortgage free, vehicle paid for, and we do not have a single utility bill including water/sewage. Own our land free and clear (with the exception of taxes in one location).

There are a lot things going on, but I believe that we have positioned ourselves to be ahead of the game and the whole trip has been worth it. This initial venture would be a challenge for many, especially when they aren't or weren't force to do it, as there has been and continue to be some learning curves. Unlike what many believe you're not just going to just pick-up and land on your BOL (without experience and knowledge), start raising animals/livestock and grown your own gardens. Those who think it's going to be that easy will be sadly mistaken and in for a rude awakening. How are you going to stock your BOL with the essentials if you're not actively building, working and prepping on it? It takes 60-90 days for a decent garden to grown. What about your livestock? Do you have a functional off-grid power system in place? There so many essential factors to consider.

There is so much more we want to do with our land and whether TSHTF or not we continue to work on it. Our family motto is: "Hope for the best and prepare for the worst!"

Live to prep for a brighter day!


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I work in downtown DC, so yes I have a walking route planned out. Because there will be no way anyone can drive or use public transportation in this area. Whenever something minor happens - heavy rain/sleet - it shuts the area down.


----------



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes..


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I have 6 different ways to get to my bug out location which is also a bug out vehicle.. My sailboat.


----------



## ThatGuy25 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am planning on bugging in. There aren't any natural disaster scenarios for my area that I can imagine to make me need to leave. In a societal collapse situation, I'm bugging in until the worst is over and then my wife and I will be able to decide if we need to make the trip to my parents (who have a much bigger head start on food storage than we do), which is a 4 hour drive. 

For the unlikely situation we need to get a move on, I've made laminated maps of main highways, roads, and major power lines (should main roads not be safe) to get to my parent's house.


----------



## msmith7201 (Mar 24, 2013)

Prepared Texan,
May I ask you what the site is for the member emblem shown as your avatar if there is one?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

survival said:


> Just wondering what city folk plans are for bugging out when the shtf? Do you have mapped out plans in all directions? Do you plan on bugging in? Are you planning on taking major highways or off routes?


I'm a sickly pasty-faced city feller and plan to sit snug at home with my little 'Basic Five' stockpile like this below to tide me over for about a month.
_"It's a dangerous business going out your door"- Bilbo Baggins_










Of course, it all depends what type of a SHTF emergency hits us, and whether the Govt have got food relief convoys coming into the cities etc, so when my pile runs out and if I face starvation i'll HAVE to get out into the scary countryside to look for brussel sprouts and carrots.
I'll just pack my camping gear, hop on my bike and pedal out to choose my spot something like this Garden of Eden below.
I don't know how to do that fishing, hunting and agriculture shit, but i've seen people doing it on TV so maybe i'll muddle through..










PS- All preppers should have bikes as backups in case the Govt have closed all gas stations.
You can also pedal down narrow offroad tracks to avoid possible zomb roadblocks on the main roads-


----------

